
Switching off JavaScript makes me love the internet all over again - ilrwbwrkhv
Things are so fast and zippy. Things don&#x27;t jump up and down as you go to tap. On mobile web the differences are even starker. Has anyone tried switching it off? How has your experience been?
======
wtracy
Definitely look into one of the browser extensions that lets you whitelist
JavaScript for individual domains. There's always going to be _something_ that
you'll need to use that requires JavaScript.

Otherwise, yeah, it's awesome.

------
nor-and-or-not
Yes, I use Firefox with uMatrix and JavaScript disabled, except for some hand-
picked sites where I have JS enabled.

So if a website I open doesn't work without JS and also doesn't show anything
when disabling its stylesheet, I simply ignore it and move on. I have no mercy
for websites spinning up my laptop's fan.

------
mekster
It gets tedious as you need to keep enabling JS on sites that require them,
which is quite a bit. Some sites don't even show anything with JS disabled,
worse, still nothing until cookies/local storage is allowed.

You'd have a better experience using ad blocker than killing JS.

------
kevsim
I guess you’ll hit a lot of SPAs that don’t work at all, but then again you
can always opt in on those.

------
maxharris
Switching off my CPU makes me love my computer all over again.

~~~
peace2all
Amen! Absence makes the heart grow fonder.

------
gabrielsroka
I use Brave for Android for this reason. It's great!

I should try it on my beefy Windows laptop, too. Browsing with JavaScript and
ads makes my CPU go insane.

What a tangled web we've woven.

~~~
skinnymuch
How is Brave relevant to no javascript on mobile (or otherwise)? Any more than
any other browser.

For no ads (not that Brave actually blocks all ads. It’s good but not great),
there’s different ways to accomplish that on mobile.

~~~
gabrielsroka
Brave allows you to block scripts with 2 taps [0]. I can't even count how many
taps it takes on Chrome for Android--at least 6, then you have to type in the
URL, etc. [1] And Google's own help site doesn't explain how--hmm, I wonder
why.

[0] [https://support.brave.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360022806212-How...](https://support.brave.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360022806212-How-do-I-use-Shields-while-browsing-)

[1] [https://www.digitional.com/how-to-disable-javascript-ads-
in-...](https://www.digitional.com/how-to-disable-javascript-ads-in-android-
chrome-for-a-specific-site/)

------
Awelton
There are very few websites I allow to run javascript. I'm against the entire
idea of running remote code for the privelage of having paywalls, cookie pop-
ups, newsletter invites, scrolljacking, and spyware. Javascript was a mistake.

